
Twitter Tech Parody Persona ‘Startup L. Jackson’ - earlyadapter
http://recode.net/2015/09/24/is-twitter-tech-parody-persona-startup-l-jackson-the-banksy-of-silicon-valley/
======
aswanson
Only problem I have with the article is they mention that lame, corny ass fake
Steve Jobs. That buffoon was nowhere near Startup L.

~~~
pazimzadeh
He was a good Fake Steve Jobs. He's a horrible Real Dan Lyons.

~~~
mmastrac
Dan Lyons is also a really good writer for Silicon Valley.

------
teraflop
I'm not sure whoever runs this account realizes that Samuel L. Jackson and
Laurence Fishburne aren't the same person.

[https://twitter.com/StartupLJackson/status/17064467636434124...](https://twitter.com/StartupLJackson/status/170644676364341249)

~~~
DanAndersen
That's based off a quote by Mace Windu, who is played by Samuel L. Jackson:

>Mace Windu: You refer to the prophecy of The One who will bring balance to
the Force. You believe it's this boy?

------
icebraining
Meh; @pinboard is regularly more funny and insightful than that "best of".

~~~
LukeB_UK
It's not a zero-sum game

------
jsprogrammer
Followed, then unfollowed after some weeks. Pretty sure it's just a spam bot.

------
joshu
Not an incredibly well-kept secret.

